# Rlp 15 and Paradigm based HT.



## vitod (Aug 10, 2006)

SOUND:
Paradigm Studio 40 V.3, CC470, ADP 470X2
2X Rlp 15 custom subs 

VIDEO:
Panasonic AE900 with a Panamorph P752 lens
DVDO HD + processor
Bravo D2
Carada 2:35:1, 120" screen

OTHER GEAR:
Pioneer 47TX used as a pre/pro
PS Audio P600 
2X PS Audio Ultimate Outlet
Earthquake Grande 3
EP 2500


----------

